# Crazy Fishing Videos



## whj812 (Jan 9, 2008)

Jim wanted me to post these videos on here.....They of me and my buddy out doing a little fishing, and not having much luck..so we decided to video with my pocket pc.

Excuse the profanity....but you get to ex Army guys out, and its bound to happen sometime!! 

I figured you guys would like these!

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="https://www.youtube.com/v/-zWUA8t13f4&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="https://www.youtube.com/v/-zWUA8t13f4&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="https://www.youtube.com/v/68mRFAWILKk&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="https://www.youtube.com/v/68mRFAWILKk&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="https://www.youtube.com/v/cMtpkXxq2xo&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="https://www.youtube.com/v/cMtpkXxq2xo&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="https://www.youtube.com/v/cEx8rtD4k5Y&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="https://www.youtube.com/v/cEx8rtD4k5Y&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Jim (Jan 9, 2008)

Not good enough.....You know which ones I want them to see :wink:


----------



## whj812 (Jan 9, 2008)

These Jim????? Excuse the dog in the second one....was showing my friend how the Jackson Sounded after pickup and neck had been worked on and wife got home adn dog went nuts...LOL


<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="https://www.youtube.com/v/tHtk_89S4Wg&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="https://www.youtube.com/v/tHtk_89S4Wg&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="https://www.youtube.com/v/VmT0Om3iWfA&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="https://www.youtube.com/v/VmT0Om3iWfA&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="https://www.youtube.com/v/zL6yJhXgapQ&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="https://www.youtube.com/v/zL6yJhXgapQ&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Jim (Jan 9, 2008)

Exactly!


----------



## whj812 (Jan 9, 2008)

LOL get your earplugs everyone!!!


----------



## SMDave (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the first guitar is an ESP, it says LTD on the headstock. And how did you get the pickups "worked on?" You mean you changed them? Nice music though, I'm not really into the metal stuff. My absolute favorite music to play is the blues (improv). I might make a vid later.


----------



## SMDave (Jan 9, 2008)

By the way you playing in drop D tuning?


----------



## whj812 (Jan 9, 2008)

Nope....Standard tuning EADGBE


----------



## SMDave (Jan 9, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> SM DAVE your on top of everything man, damn your smart for a young guy! :wink:


Thanks :lol: . You learn to pick these things up naturally when you play guitar though.


----------



## whj812 (Jan 9, 2008)

SMDave said:


> I'm pretty sure the first guitar is an ESP, it says LTD on the headstock. And how did you get the pickups "worked on?" You mean you changed them? Nice music though, I'm not really into the metal stuff. My absolute favorite music to play is the blues (improv). I might make a vid later.



My wife bought me the LTD Deluxe M1000.....which is really an ESP. She saw that I was having noise and weird problems out of the Jackson about 2 years ago, and got that one for me.....I have a nice wife LOL

On the Jackson I had the neck shimmed frets leveled and a New EMG-HZ passive pickup put in it which brought it back to life!!!


Here is a link to my ESP/LTD....BTW i got it for alot less than what they have it listed for.

https://www.digitalplayroom.com/esp/m1000_pic.htm


----------



## whj812 (Jan 9, 2008)

I like to play alot of older metal stuff like Iron Maiden....or Megadeth. I used to play with a group of guys when I was in the Military, but now I really don't have the time. I do however chill out and play my guitars at least 1-2 hours a week.

It is my hobby outside of fishing......fishing comes first...LOL


----------



## SMDave (Jan 9, 2008)

EMG HZ's are awesome! I've played with the EMG HZ and EMG 81/85's, all sound nice, but I prefer the Seymour Duncans. The next guitar I want is the Fender Lite Ash Telecaster, which is Korean made but everyone says it plays like the American Series with a little less tone and like half the price (even more). It comes with Seymour Duncan pups, singlecoil. I am deciding between that and the ESP LTD EC-400VF which also comes with Seymour Duncans, a set of JB (SH-4) in the bridge position and a '59 set in the neck position. I don't know whether I want a single coil or humbucker sound! Both would play great for my playing (light rock, rock, 98% blues though). The guitar I have now is a Schecter Omen-6 (Schecter Diamond Humbuckers). It is alright, but is breaking down and the jack for the cable is wiggly, you can hear static when you move it too much (how do you fix this?). I tried to tighten it with a wrench, but the jack just turns infinitely, not tightening. Any tips?

Well I won't get the guitar for a while, but oh well. Good to think ahead. I am on a tight budget, which is why I'm not getting a Gibson or Fender American Vintage lol. What is your setup? My practice amp is a 10 watt Marshall MG10CD 6.5" speaker amp, and my other amp is a Guitar Research 60 watt with a 12" speaker. It has a nice preamp tube, not quite an all tube amp, but better than a solid state digital amp. It is actually good quality for the price (it was I think $300). 

I play at least 1-2 hours a day lol! Been playing around 7 years. You?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 9, 2008)

Dave - you need to take the jack out and tighten it from the inside. Usually you can just bend the contact into place. If you are spinning the jack you may have also loosened the connecting wires - re solder those.

Get a wireless system!


----------



## whj812 (Jan 9, 2008)

SMDave said:


> EMG HZ's are awesome! I've played with the EMG HZ and EMG 81/85's, all sound nice, but I prefer the Seymour Duncans. The next guitar I want is the Fender Lite Ash Telecaster, which is Korean made but everyone says it plays like the American Series with a little less tone and like half the price (even more). It comes with Seymour Duncan pups, singlecoil. I am deciding between that and the ESP LTD EC-400VF which also comes with Seymour Duncans, a set of JB (SH-4) in the bridge position and a '59 set in the neck position. I don't know whether I want a single coil or humbucker sound! Both would play great for my playing (light rock, rock, 98% blues though). The guitar I have now is a Schecter Omen-6 (Schecter Diamond Humbuckers). It is alright, but is breaking down and the jack for the cable is wiggly, you can hear static when you move it too much (how do you fix this?). I tried to tighten it with a wrench, but the jack just turns infinitely, not tightening. Any tips?
> 
> Well I won't get the guitar for a while, but oh well. Good to think ahead. I am on a tight budget, which is why I'm not getting a Gibson or Fender American Vintage lol. What is your setup? My practice amp is a 10 watt Marshall MG10CD 6.5" speaker amp, and my other amp is a Guitar Research 60 watt with a 12" speaker. It has a nice preamp tube, not quite an all tube amp, but better than a solid state digital amp. It is actually good quality for the price (it was I think $300).
> 
> I play at least 1-2 hours a day lol! Been playing around 7 years. You?



I wish I had the time to play that much per day!!!! Ive played now off ad on for about 9 years....

I work so much that on the weekends I need to get out and disconnect....thats where the Bass Fishing comes into play!! That only leaves a little time here and there to pickem up....


----------



## SMDave (Jan 9, 2008)

esquired said:


> Dave - you need to take the jack out and tighten it from the inside. Usually you can just bend the contact into place. If you are spinning the jack you may have also loosened the connecting wires - re solder those.
> 
> Get a wireless system!



Can you explain? Do I just unscrew the screws holding the jack in the body and just take it out? What do I do from there? I don't want to screw up!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 9, 2008)

SMDave said:


> esquired said:
> 
> 
> > Dave - you need to take the jack out and tighten it from the inside. Usually you can just bend the contact into place. If you are spinning the jack you may have also loosened the connecting wires - re solder those.
> ...



Yes - unscrew it and take it out./ It will have two wires attached. Bend the plug back in shape and tighten the nut


----------



## whj812 (Jan 9, 2008)

I play through an early 80's Peavey Solo Series Bandit with 1X12, and a POD 2.0 to model sounds since the amp really doesn't get the sound that I like with the onboard gain and stuff.

I did however replace the 12 inch speaker with a Hellatone 60 Watt speaker. Which is nothing more than celestion vintage 30 that has some mods done to it and "worked" in by the company who makes em.

https://www.avatarspeakers.com/hellatone.htm

They retail for 85 bucks but I won mine on Ebay from the Avatar company for 55. It now is a great amp. and sounds awesome with the POD!!!


----------



## SMDave (Jan 9, 2008)

Alright ESQ. all done! Thanks, problem solved! No more buzzing, etc. In addition I raised my bridge pickup so it sounds better now. I don't think soldering was needed.


----------



## SMDave (Jan 9, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> COOL now you can make your music video for all to see!!!! Get jamming man 8) 8) 8)


working on it. Unfortunately, all the blues songs I have contain so many better solos than mine and 2 solos at once don't mix. And a blues solo sounds crappy without music in the back. I will find a song though!


----------



## Jim (Jan 9, 2008)

Raining blood by Slayer :twisted:


----------



## whj812 (Jan 9, 2008)

You play blues.....so come back with some kick A$$ Gary Moore stuff.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 10, 2008)

whj812 said:


> You play blues.....so come back with some kick A$$ Gary Moore stuff.



Gary Moore is awesome - his live stuff with Thin Lizzy is freaking insane


----------



## SMDave (Jan 10, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> SM, you play the blues, so you should come up with your own song right about now about not catching any fish :lol:


Haha good idea, I'm going out this Saturday so we shall see. I can get my next door neighbor to play some rythm guitar :lol:


----------



## whj812 (Jan 10, 2008)

dang....I could play blues rhythm. Wish we could jam out!!


----------



## SMDave (Jan 10, 2008)

whj812 said:


> dang....I could play blues rhythm. Wish we could jam out!!


 Me too!


----------

